# Which speed cube is the best?



## turtwig (Apr 4, 2015)

I just started cubing a month ago and now I'm going to get a speed cube (3x3). What brand of speed cubes are the fastest and best at corner cutting? Thanks.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 4, 2015)

MoYu, FangShi, Dayan, Gans, Shengshou, Yuxin.


----------



## Mosha (Apr 4, 2015)

You have much to learn padawan. I assume you're referring to 3x3? There are a variety of great cubes currently,Moyu Aolong V2, Fangshi Guangying, Yuxin 3x3, Congs Design YueYing and Gans 357. Soon (Reviews scarce)and with what looks like another successful batch the Moyu Hualong and Gans 356. It really has come down to personal preference. My favourite is the Aolong V2 (Never tried V1, discontinued). It's stable, decent speed and smooth with lube.

Fastest, I'd recommenced the Guangying, the cube is effortless, initial experience with the cube a single flick almost result in a complete 180 degree slice on the top layer. It's biggest advantage, speed, has its own set of issues. If you're inaccurate, the cube isn't very forgiving, you'll lock up. This can be resolved with lube and tensioning, but it still happens. Some people also don't appreciate that it's quite light and not a very significant cube, unlike something like the Aolong, which has a bit of weight to it. 

Smoothness is difficult to answer, most of the newer cubes are smooth, particular with lube, but tend to have other characteristics and those characteristics vary from cube to cube, such as scratchiness and or bumpiness

If I had to recommend a cube, I'd recommend the Aolong V2, it's great out the box, stable and cuts well and hopefully it will come down in price with the release of the Hualong.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 4, 2015)

Mosha said:


> You have much to learn padawan. I assume you're referring to 3x3? There are a variety of great cubes currently,Moyu Aolong V2, Fangshi Guangying, Yuxin 3x3, Congs Design YueYing and Gans 357. Soon (Reviews scarce)and with what looks like another successful batch the Moyu Hualong and Gans 356. It really has come down to personal preference. My favourite is the Aolong V2 (Never tried V1, discontinued). It's stable, decent speed and smooth with lube.
> 
> Fastest, I'd recommenced the Guangying, the cube is effortless, initial experience with the cube a single flick almost result in a complete 180 degree slice on the top layer. It's biggest advantage, speed, has its own set of issues. If you're inaccurate, the cube isn't very forgiving, you'll lock up. This can be resolved with lube and tensioning, but it still happens. Some people also don't appreciate that it's quite light and not a very significant cube, unlike something like the Aolong, which has a bit of weight to it.
> 
> ...



A guy with 3 posts calls a guy with 2 posts a "padawan"... I see how it is. Personally, the best speedcube is the MoYu WeiLong V2. I have tried an Aolong, but the WeiLong is much faster, smoother, and more reliable. It gives you consistent turning speed with no pops or corner twists unless your tensions are ridiculously loose.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> A guy with 3 posts calls a guy with 2 posts a "padawan"... I see how it is. Personally, the best speedcube is the MoYu WeiLong V2. I have tried an Aolong, but the WeiLong is much faster, smoother, and more reliable. It gives you consistent turning speed with no pops or corner twists unless your tensions are ridiculously loose.



So are you saying just because he only has three posts, that makes him a "noob"? For all you know, he might be sub-10.


----------



## tcuber2612 (Apr 4, 2015)

I have only a standard rubik's cube but it's the new one so im struggling to lube it. I have silicone spary at home and thats it. How can i lube my new cube since im trying to improve but this cube is so slow.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 4, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> So are you saying just because he only has three posts, that makes him a "noob"? For all you know, he might be sub-10.



It is unlikely for someone to join the forums that recently be that fast. I joined pretty late, about sub-16.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 4, 2015)

tcuber2612 said:


> I have only a standard rubik's cube but it's the new one so im struggling to lube it. I have silicone spary at home and thats it. How can i lube my new cube since im trying to improve but this cube is so slow.



Once again, this is very much the wrong place to put that..



PenguinsDontFly said:


> It is unlikely for someone to join the forums that recently be that fast. I joined pretty late, about sub-16.



He joined the forums at least 4 months ago, I wouldn't call that recent. But yes, I over exaggerated a lot. I'm just saying you shouldn't make statements like that without really knowing about his speed/knowledge. From his post, it looks to me like he knows more then enough to help turtwig out. (Although I know nothing about the Guanying..)


----------



## rock1t (Apr 4, 2015)

Randomno said:


> MoYu, FangShi, Dayan, Gans, Shengshou, Yuxin.



MoYu: yes.
FangShi: no.
DaYan: 3x3 are bad for me, core always stripped with their 2x2 and mini 3x3.
Gans: Maybe with their Gans 356.
ShengShou: Always locking up on me (SS 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 Pyraminx)
YuXin: ok.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 4, 2015)

rock1t said:


> MoYu: yes.
> FangShi: no.
> DaYan: 3x3 are bad for me, core always stripped with their 2x2 and mini 3x3.
> Gans: Maybe with their Gans 356.
> ...



Why "no" for FangShi?


----------



## rock1t (Apr 4, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Why "no" for FangShi?



I don't know, because not a lot of people use them and it is not as good as a weilong or aolong (except for some people) and I got their new 2x2 and it was locking up a lot because of the lack of corner cutting and the speed is way too fast for me. and other reason...

Keep in mind that this is just my opinion, its ok if you like FangShi cube or other brand.


----------



## Mosha (Apr 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> A guy with 3 posts calls a guy with 2 posts a "padawan"... I see how it is. Personally, the best speedcube is the MoYu WeiLong V2. I have tried an Aolong, but the WeiLong is much faster, smoother, and more reliable. It gives you consistent turning speed with no pops or corner twists unless your tensions are ridiculously loose.



Actually, a member with a couple of years of cubing under his belt, calling a member with a month of cubing a "padwan"* 

My comment is actually in reference to how unaware the complexity (It's not as simple at first sight, especially for someone with only one month experience) the question the OP asking was and had nothing to do with his/her contributions to this forum, just like many of us who may have started out on Rubik's brands, we all yearned for speed and smoothness, that the question was from a place of naivety... 

You may want to change your assumption that members of this forum post count is indicative of that his/her performance with a cube. 



penguinz7 said:


> So are you saying just because he only has three posts, that makes him a "noob"? For all you know, he might be sub-10.



That's exactly what he/she was saying and I'm sub-15, BUT maybe if I had 1000 posts, I'd be at least sub-10 by now. 



PenguinsDontFly said:


> It is unlikely for someone to join the forums that recently be that fast. I joined pretty late, about sub-16.



It's unlikely...then contradicts that statement in the same sentence, hmmmm. 

Is this forum the almighty holy grail of covenant speed solving secrets? Darn! I wish I had come sooner, I wasn't aware that I could be as fast as Felix if I had just posted more often. 


OP: You may want to consider honing in your skills first, what cube are you using right now?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 5, 2015)

Mosha said:


> Actually, a member with a couple of years of cubing under his belt, calling a member with a month of cubing a "padwan"*
> 
> My comment is actually in reference to how unaware the complexity (It's not as simple at first sight, especially for someone with only one month experience) the question the OP asking was and had nothing to do with his/her contributions to this forum, just like many of us who may have started out on Rubik's brands, we all yearned for speed and smoothness, that the question was from a place of naivety...
> 
> ...



All I was saying is that if you are sub 30, you have seen plenty of cubing videos, and someone had to have mentioned the forums.


----------



## Blabber333 (Apr 5, 2015)

dayan zhanchi is really good for beginers


----------



## rock1t (Apr 5, 2015)

Blabber333 said:


> dayan zhanchi is really good for beginers



No, when I was a beginner (sub-45) around, I had 2 speedcube: WeiLong and Zhanchi, the weilong was good, the zhanchi was crap. For beginner and intermediate I would recommend the YJ GuanLong, it's low price and it turns much better than a Zhanchi and it's not as incontrollable as a WeiLong.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2015)

You just started. You don't need the best cube, any decent speedcube will be more than good enough for you.

/thread and this needs to be posted on all these threads...


----------



## biscuit (Apr 5, 2015)

If we are tags it should be </thread> but... Sorry my web designer is coming out


----------



## turtwig (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys!

Does anyone know the best speedcubes for 2x2, 4x4, or any other cube? (I want them ALL!)


----------



## NeilH (Apr 17, 2015)

turtwig said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Does anyone know the best speedcubes for 2x2, 4x4, etc.?



For 3x3, the Moyu Aolong V2 and the Fangshi Shuang Ren are great.
For 4x4, you may want to look at the Moyu Aosu the Shengshou 4x4.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 17, 2015)

turtwig said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> Does anyone know the best speedcubes for 2x2, 4x4, etc.?



2x2: dayan
4x4: aosu
Etc: plz define


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 17, 2015)

Just got a YueYing and Gans 356 today. Beat my PB on the YueYing on my 7th solve. Both feel equally as good. Better than any of my others. I should have a video out tomorrow testing the weights in the cube!

No longer can say Aolong is the best


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 17, 2015)

its all personal opinion but
my 3x3 main is weilong 
and 4x4 main is the yuxin 4x4


----------



## darckhitet (Apr 19, 2015)

I joined 2 years ago and i'm sub 12, what is wrong with it?


----------



## Johnny (Apr 19, 2015)

YJ Guanlong.

Let me explain.

In my opinion, the best and fastest speedcubes are not necessarily always the same. To me, what makes a speedcube the best is being able to appeal to and suit the needs of the most people. Currently, the Guanlong is suitable for the largest amount of people.


----------

